# Day Or Night?



## andyveer (Nov 1, 2010)

I am day person sleep early at night and wake early do exercise and fell good and healthy


----------



## benlin910 (Dec 20, 2010)

me too
LoL


----------



## pokerlady (Mar 24, 2011)

My day is night, my night is day.
I sleep at day time and work at night time.


----------



## delois201 (Mar 28, 2011)

18 hours awake and 6 hours sleep makes my 24 hour routine..


----------



## sports_betting (May 17, 2011)

I'm also a day person, I prefer doing my exercise at noon to burn some fats and 
sleep early at night.


----------



## sikander (Jun 13, 2011)

I am a sports person , so i have to be early to bed and early to rise kinda a person .


----------



## biswobha5 (Jul 31, 2011)

I love night because i love to work at night. i work at internet and lot of work will come at night. but in other cases day is also good. night is really calm for the student to read and it must be taken on observation. therefore for me night is preferable.


----------



## aponte12BZL (Aug 5, 2011)

i work shifting! but i make sure i go to the gym after work.. to still stay physical fit.. i just now love to join marathon or fun run.. =)


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been addicted to night working (at the computer) but now I changed my mindset and I wake up at 8 am which is very early for me. I was staying until 3-4 am in the night but now I go to bed at 12-1.


----------



## prisonersbreak (Aug 9, 2011)

i love NIGHT!!!!..

it feels good sleeping at the NIGHT rather than DAY..

I worked shifting!! and it sucks when I'm working NIGHT SHIFT... i cannot sleep on a DAY... properly.. LOL


----------



## bookat11 (Nov 7, 2011)

i hate the mornings, i prefer the night


----------



## kettydeck (Nov 22, 2011)

I love night because day is for work and night is for sleep and i love sleeping.


----------



## gr8picks (Jan 22, 2012)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> I have been addicted to night working (at the computer) but now I changed my mindset and I wake up at 8 am which is very early for me. I was staying until 3-4 am in the night but now I go to bed at 12-1.



What does "night work at the computer" mean?


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 22, 2012)

gr8picks said:
			
		

> A_Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means I work on a computer and I do my job mainly in the night


----------



## DonaldCamila (Feb 11, 2012)

I am a night person ..


----------



## JoyMate (Feb 1, 2013)

I personally like night time. I always busy on day time and I can relax myself on night time.


----------



## tia992 (Dec 6, 2018)

I am a day person. I dont see the benefit of staying up all night. It is bad for your body as well.


----------



## tia992 (Dec 6, 2018)

prisonersbreak said:


> i love NIGHT!!!!..
> 
> it feels good sleeping at the NIGHT rather than DAY..
> 
> I worked shifting!! and it sucks when I'm working NIGHT SHIFT... i cannot sleep on a DAY... properly.. LOL



I can feel your pain in the ass


----------



## JasonBrock60 (Apr 1, 2019)

Night of course


----------



## dertoos (Sep 27, 2019)

I have been addicted to night working (at the computer) but now I changed my mindset and I wake up at 8 am which is very early for me. I was staying until 3-4 am in the night but now I go to bed at 12-1


----------



## alexbf (Sep 28, 2019)

night, it's quiet


----------



## UncleSam (Dec 2, 2019)

Day of course


----------



## FreddieWinter (Mar 30, 2020)

I am a night person! Hahaha))))


----------

